# 65g chronicle update May 13, 2007 Page 8



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

looks nice, i think the 3 rocks will look better once the foreground grows in, right now they look a litle unnatural.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

timr said:


> looks nice, i think the 3 rocks will look better once the foreground grows in, right now they look a litle unnatural.


Yeah, I'm waiting for it to grow out a bit...I actually used the slate as a terrace...which the picture angle couldn't get. I'm trying to get as much "depth" as possible to keep the forground open for a school of cardinals or rasaboras.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Things are filling in nicely. Can anyone ID the lilly-type plant that is on the foreground left next to the H. micranthemoides? It has "cup" shaped lilly like leaves....I forgot the name of it. 

The glosso is also starting to rapidly spread, so it may be trim time for that on Sunday before it gets out of control. 

Behind the glosso in front of the rocks is supposed to be E. trianda...it melted pretty bad when I first planted it, but its starting to sprout new leaves. Oh, and the majority of the tiny plantlets I see in the fluorite is from stems of "seeds"...those of you that have it know what I'm talking about.  

The tiger lotus is starting to fill out too. I'm hoping it spreads more to the left so I can minimize the glosso to a small patch. 

Any suggestions, comments helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

How on earth did you get such great coloration out of your plants!!! I'm envious of the way they look.


----------



## kary (May 4, 2005)

Great tank!
What about algae problems?
Do you use UV 24/7?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

What a great job!

The colors are magnificent and the plants look super healthy!

You should be proud! roud: roud: roud: 

Mike


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow gorgeous tank! I love all those red plants. If it was my tank though (besides it being full of algae) I'd have some small red plant in the front left 'cause I'm a "balance" freak  And the growth is amazing! Everything looks so lush! I'm jealous...


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Must be the low NO3 that did the trick with color, only 1/2 tsp/week NO3 in a 65 gallon.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Anthony said:


> How on earth did you get such great coloration out of your plants!!! I'm envious of the way they look.


2 ways to get the reds...lower your Nitrates (hence Shalu's comment), and I dose a shot of iron or two a week (2-3 ml X 2)



> Great tank!
> What about algae problems?
> Do you use UV 24/7?


Thanks. Yup, UV is on 24/7 and I've never really had any major issues...no green water to date (knock on wood)


Thanks Mike! You're tank is looking great as usual too! 




> Must be the low NO3 that did the trick with color, only 1/2 tsp/week NO3 in a 65 gallon.


Shalu, yeah, I'm actually keeping my NO3O4 around 10:2 (or some variance of that)...that's been working great for me ever since my move and getting the bigger tank. Things are much easier with this tank than with the 46g bow I had. Maybe its the tap water. :tongue:


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, things are starting to really rolll....I had to get rid of the NO lights...so I'm hoping the 2 PC fixtures put out enough light for the lower leaves...glosso and E. trianda seem to be doing fine. I got rid of a huge mass of E. stellata and am phasing it out with L. aromatica and P. stellata broad leaf (right side). The Tiger lotus has also set out some baby plants so I'm moving those a bit more toward the center too...I'm trying just to keep a small patch of glosso for ease of maintenance. 

What do you guys think? I don't know if I can keep both swords in there. The "regular" sword is getting bigger by the week and the Ozelot is really pretty. For those of you that don't have the flip up legs yet...I strongly recommend them. Here's some pics of what they look like too. And, everyone was right...no glass top since the screws go in on the inside of the tank.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Nicely Done! roud: Everything looks great! Those red plants are amazingly stunning. roud:


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Your tank looks great, that is one beautiful red tiger lotus. I had one once but the leaves were huge. Yours looks smaller. Is that 2 36inch 96watt aqualites?


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Lookin good dawg!! roud:


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

cprroy73 said:


> Your tank looks great, that is one beautiful red tiger lotus. I had one once but the leaves were huge. Yours looks smaller. Is that 2 36inch 96watt aqualites?


Thanks for the complements everyone! 

My lotus leaves are smaller and I actually like them more that way...they did start out big, but I let the small ones grow out and trimmed all the big ones away. 

Yup...2 x 36 inch 96 watt aqualights...just under 3 wpg....same ones I had on my 46 bow.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, your new 65 gal. tank looks great! Are you using the GE lamps? The reds are super rich. Just saw this thread for the first time today. Nice job! bob


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Yeah, your new 65 gal. tank looks great! Are you using the GE lamps? The reds are super rich. Just saw this thread for the first time today. Nice job! bob


Thanks Bob. Nah, the lamps are just the plain ol coralife 96 watt 6700 K bulbs...maybe when one of them burns out I'll see if I can get a hold of the GE bulbs...everyone seems to rave about them.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

*June 21*

Here's another update...things are progressing as well as usual. I'm finding out that Tom has been true all along...you can grow just about everything with just 3 wpg (I'm really at 2.95). Uptake is a bit slower than when I had the bowfront, but that is a good thing since I'm working now and can't spend too much time with the tank. 

The foreground with glosso needs to be redone since I've got some plants now heading vertical...its about three layers thick. The two swords have become monsters!! I'm also pretty happy about the P. stellata broadleaf which has finally started to get established. The mother plant is in the background and is spitting out about 5-6 side shoots too. The L. aromatica is also doing alright. 

I did a massive hack of the stargrass on the right to give some more light to the tiger lotus. Actually, I did a major hack of everything and sent it all Mermaid's way. 

I'm still trying to figure out the ID of the Nymphea species I have in the mid left. 

My cherry shrimp pop has also exploded! There are babies everywhere and I'm pulling about 15-20 out of my filter every 2 weeks...I might have to take some to a LFS. 

Any comments welcome. I'm thinking of getting rid of the green sword and keeping the ozelot...but then again the color and marbled pattern is very similar to the tiger lotus.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Either its the picture but that tank seems kind of narrow in length don't you think?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Either its the picture but that tank seems kind of narrow in length don't you think?



 It might be the angle...Its a 65g tall so its 36 x 18 x 24. I did crop the pics a bit and the side angle shots are kind of scrunched because of limited space (its right next to my desk. My power cords are dangling on the right side so I cropped them out.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Ooh, I see. Weird dimensions, but its a tall tank, what could I expect.

Great tank, keep it growing!


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Dawgger, I don't think I've seen the thread before, and all I can say is WOW! roud: At the risk of being repetitious within this thread - what incredible colors!

I'm gonna go grab my bottle of Fe and cut back on my nitrates! If it works like this, I've gotta try it!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

This is the first I have seen this thread...
Nice job Ed, wow. Looks fantastic!! roud:


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks John, Scolley, Craig! I tell you 3 wpg is a lot easier to manage than the 4 I had before! :tongue: 

Scolley...I dose an additional 2-4 mL of fluorish iron every week along with the plantex that dumped in there every day by the liquidoser (8 ml every day Mon-Fri). My I suppose with my "modified EI" I'm maintaining a NO3O4 ratio of 20:3....but on Sunday when I change my water my PO4 has tested at 5!!! If I don't dose any PO4 until Thursday its back down to about 2. 

Craig, the P. gayi...remember those few stems you gave me a loooong time ago...its turned into that purple-red-brick mass in the back right! Its been perfect for hiding the surface skimmer! I'm trying to get the P. stellata narrow leaf you also gave me a while back going again, but it got fussy when I moved here and melted...the P. stellata broad has been much happier for some reason.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Dawgger, thanks for the info, will try it as soon as I know how...

I'm a Seachem fert guy, not doing the dry fert cha-cha yet. So would you mind translating that to just plain old ppm targets you are trying to achieve? Thanks. If I can duplicate your success, you know who I'll be thankin'!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Great colors, and the rasboras are perfect accent pieces to the plants. That extra height in the tank is kinda cool for allowing the plants a little more room to 'stretch up' also.

I'm likin' it!
Brian.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Brian. I actually think I know why it looks skewed to the "tall" side. I've let all my plants grow pretty tall, so there isn't really much of a midground (I may scale the HM down and keep the stargrass low). But, I kind of like the depth I've created. I'd like the E. trianda (there is a large patch behind the glosso) to grow into a small hedge, but all it wants to do is spread on the substrate.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking good there man. Stick with the bulbs you have. Those GE 9325K's grow plants nicely, but oh the color...if you don't mix them with a daylight bulb it makes the room pink. 

So when are we having one of our GWAPA meetings over your place already?


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow I know everyone has said it so many times but that is one gorgeous tank!!! That lotus is stunning!


----------



## qoperator (Apr 13, 2005)

*Man what color!*

You definatly have a knak for growing beautiful weeds. I have to know what is causing the flouresent coloring in your tank. You stated above that you are using 6500k bulbs so that isn't it. Is it your background? What color is it? It brings a chilling since of awe to the tank. Next time you do another trimming PM me. Awesome tank. roud:


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> Looking good there man. Stick with the bulbs you have. Those GE 9325K's grow plants nicely, but oh the color...if you don't mix them with a daylight bulb it makes the room pink.
> 
> So when are we having one of our GWAPA meetings over your place already?


Thanks buddy. I do like the bulbs I have now. I'm not sure what all the fuss is about the GE bulbs. If things are going to grow nice and steady for me why change? I do need to make it to a meeting soon. By the ways, when is the next one and where? 



StUk_In_AfRiKa said:


> Wow I know everyone has said it so many times but that is one gorgeous tank!!! That lotus is stunning!


Thanks! This is my first time growing lotus' and I love em...nice deep red color for me and they've been growing well...not too out of control, and not too big! 



qoperator said:


> You definatly have a knak for growing beautiful weeds. I have to know what is causing the flouresent coloring in your tank. You stated above that you are using 6500k bulbs so that isn't it. Is it your background? What color is it? It brings a chilling since of awe to the tank. Next time you do another trimming PM me. Awesome tank.


Thanks! Speaking of weeds, the wisteria is going out of control!! I did a massive trim and I feel I didn't even put a dent in it!  As far as the color..I'm dosing EI and my tap water PO4 is naturally high (about 5) and I only have between 15-20 ppm nitrates in there. Lots and lots of plantex and iron.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Beautiful tank. The colors are what struck me the most. It actually reminds me of the colors in my tank. What bulbs are you using? I didn't read the whole thread. Lack of time right now.

Marcel


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

m.lemay said:


> Beautiful tank. The colors are what struck me the most. It actually reminds me of the colors in my tank. What bulbs are you using? I didn't read the whole thread. Lack of time right now.
> 
> Marcel


Thanks Marcel. I'm just using the ol 6500 bulbs from Coralife. I really think its the high phosphates in the tank that causes this. I just got some Tonia belem and Tonia flusdskfjkowpe (sp?) from Charlie to add some bright green contrast...new pictures coming soon. (had to ditch the HM).


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

No pics yet of the new scape...I want to let the new plants get settled in...

But I did manage to construct another co2 reactor...total cost was less than $15. Thanks to Tim for the clear pvc (been looking for this for awhile). I hope this one is a bit more efficient than the last one I had running. The last one used a gravel vac tube attached to some pvc endcaps and I found a lot of the gas was still being expelled out the spray bar. I think that happened because the reactor was too narrow and not long enough. The new one is over a foot and is 2 inches in diameter. 

FYI...this is also what is under the stand. The cigar boxes are great for holding junk...test kits, teflon tape, etc.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Another update. There are some P. stellata broad leaf in the background, but the narrow is growing so fast it seems to block them out a bit. I did add some regular Sags in the back left to start a stand of them. The tiger lotus is really starting to take off too...I may keep pushing it to the left, as well as the E. trianda and eventually decide whether to make the entire foreground of Tiger lotus. On the far left, the foreground is a work in progress. There is some Tonia (2 species) but they didn't ship well so they got a hack job. There is also some Ericolaun, but sooo tiny...they are growing though since I do see some new shoots. The stargrass is getting a bit too tall for my liking so they'll get a hack job tomorrow before my H20 change. 

Any comments welcome!! 





















August 6 water change and hack job on the P. stellata narrow...now you can actually see the broad leaf in the background. Also thinned out the stargrass quite a bit to see the Sags 










It just keeps getting bigger!! (not the leaves...just the plants!!)


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice healthy tank!

I like it as it is.

What are your water parameters? NO3 and PO4 ?

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lovely, healthy plants you have growing there. I love the lotus plants that you have.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

Maybe it's strange reflections or bubbles, but is your CO2 reactor -not- filled with water? It looks empty, like just the water from the filter is trickling down the insides toward the bottom.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

PJAN said:


> Nice healthy tank!
> 
> I like it as it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks PJAN, John. 

Water params...

Tap water: 10-12 ppm NO3, 5+ ppm PO4...so I only dose 1/4 tea of NO3 on water change days. 

With less lighting I don't have to dose macros again until Wednesday...

Micros are dosed 8mL five days via Eheim liquidoser.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> Maybe it's strange reflections or bubbles, but is your CO2 reactor -not- filled with water? It looks empty, like just the water from the filter is trickling down the insides toward the bottom.



 Looks kind of wierd. I had just hooked it up so there were bubbles stuck to the side of the clear pvc.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

*August 20 update*

Some new additions...the rocks I have as a barrier to the mid and background may have to go...the E. trianda has really taken off so got rid of a ton of it and made room for a hairgrass mid-foreground. I've noticed my Elatine just creeps and creeps so I'm hoping the hairgrass gets to about 4-5 inches tall. That may provide a nice transition to the stem plants in the back. 

I also added some regular L. cardinalis to add more of a midground plant in front of the P. stellata. The tiger lotus keeps sending out new runners so there's a bare spot in the middle forground where about 4-5 new plants are being propagated. I may have to sell a couple of the monsters off soon. The sags in the back left are also starting to fill in nicely to hide one of my intake strainers and heater. 

Any suggestions, comments welcome. 










Hairgrass is much easier to plant than any other foreground plant!!









There's new growth and the emersed leaves just seem to fall off naturally so I'm hoping this is a smooth transition.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

WOW! Sorry. No suggestions from me. I am just so awed by that tank! There aren't many I'm willing to say that about. This is definately one! roud: 

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

scolley said:


> WOW! Sorry. No suggestions from me. I am just so awed by that tank! There aren't many I'm willing to say that about. This is definately one! roud:
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!



Thanks Scolley!!


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow... it's just so beautiful. Do you by any chance have a front-view shot of the tank?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

StUk_In_AfRiKa said:


> Wow... it's just so beautiful. Do you by any chance have a front-view shot of the tank?


Thanks! I appreciate it. I'll take a front view once the hairgrass starts to fill in a bit. I'm also needing to thin out the Elatine a bit more.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey dawgger.

Don't know how I missed your thread for so long... I really like the direction you've taken with your tank. Very unique among the photo threads. I looked through the previous pages, but couldn't find any info about the bulbs you are using. Are those GE 9325's? 

Also, if you ever get to lookin at any of my threads, and see something you like, drop me a PM, as I would love to get my hands on some of your surplus cherries.

Ted


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

unirdna said:


> Hey dawgger.
> 
> Don't know how I missed your thread for so long... I really like the direction you've taken with your tank. Very unique among the photo threads. I looked through the previous pages, but couldn't find any info about the bulbs you are using. Are those GE 9325's?
> 
> ...


Thanks Ted, 

I'm actually using regular 'ol coralife 9600 K bulbs that came with the fixtures. Thanks for the complement. I thought going with a taller tank...and deeper (as in footprint) would make it easier, but it is a bit challenging to scape (although much easier than the previous 46g bowfront). The biggest challenge is getting adequate midground plants to cover the stem plants, which I'm hoping the "regular" L. cardinalis will do. 

As far as surplus cherries...no problem. Give me a little time since I just got a trade from Vinnie to add some genetic variation to my population. Shouldn't take long before I have tons to sell. Cheers!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey dawgger,

Great colors...as always. I was originally keeping my dwarf Lobelia in more of a foreground position, until it really took off. So, I've got in as a mid-height plant now. I wonder if the regular Lobelia might not get too big?!? They do also see to like to spread their leaves a bit, so you might have then a bit tightly bunched.

Then again, if I look at the current condition of my tank, who am I too say :wink: !
Brian.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

BSS said:


> Hey dawgger,
> 
> Great colors...as always. I was originally keeping my dwarf Lobelia in more of a foreground position, until it really took off. So, I've got in as a mid-height plant now. I wonder if the regular Lobelia might not get too big?!? They do also see to like to spread their leaves a bit, so you might have then a bit tightly bunched.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Brian. I'm just now seeing new growth. I got 2 pots of them and the "mother" stem had about 10-12 stems sprouting from it so the plan is to let them start growing and then a bit of rearranging. I may have to dump the ozelot sword on the far right to make room for more P. stellata (broad). Its hard to believe that all of the broadleaf I have came from ONE stem!!! And that mother stem is sprouting side shoots again!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

*September 9, 2005*

The L. cardinalis is starting to color up nice and bright green...emersed leaves have been slowly falling off ever since I got them. 2 pots of them and I have a ton of plants! I might not know what to do with them soon. 

I hairgrass went through the emersed die-off so I "combed" out the old ratty growth and replanted...looks much happier how and sending runners out all over the place. 

I really butchered the Elatine trianda and that has been growing steady for me. 

The tiger lotus is becoming a monster...I started with 2 now I think I'm up to over 15 or so!! 

I moved all the plants around--The P. stellata broad is now way on the left half, the stargrass kept growing tall so I'm going for the mid-to-background look for that, and I put the L. aromatica on the back right. I actually had to do this since I decided to use the spray bar for the 2026...which is really really powerful compared to the 2224 and completely overwhelms the 2213 (which is now set up on a 10g tank...kind of overkill). 

I'm starting to really like the look of less plants. I'm still trying to figure out what Nymphaea species I have on the right midground. 

Comments, suggestions welcome.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Beautiful growth GW... I am sooo envious of that green lotus ! I would love to have 3 or 4 of them in a tank just like that...it screams NATURAL ! I think if you thinned the red lotus's out a bit you would get a smoother look to the tank. :icon_bigg 

Great job here too ! I have looked at two tanks tonight so far and both are awesome...thanks for the photos !


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

WOW that looks great!!!!

I can only hope my tanks will someday look that good

mike


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I love your stellatas! After an initial growth spurt mine stunted to the point where I got rid of them all, narrow and broadleaf. 

As you've already indicated, your foreground may prove to be a real challenge to maintain as the Elatine is a massive grower and will have no trouble overrunning the hairgrass in a very short time....like Glosso on steroids!


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

looks great i like the new look, the only thing (and it's one of the hardest) is to get more blend with the stems in the back. It looks a little like a farm.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Absolutely awesome 'dawgger! That tank is one of the highlights of this board IMO! roud: An example for us all to strive for!

Well, most of us anyway...


----------



## andyg (Oct 9, 2004)

All I can say is WOW!!!
I'll second scolley's comments.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

> Buck Beautiful growth GW... I am sooo envious of that green lotus ! I would love to have 3 or 4 of them in a tank just like that...it screams NATURAL ! I think if you thinned the red lotus's out a bit you would get a smoother look to the tank.


Thanks Buck!! PM me and I'll send you an early birthday gift!!  
I do need to thin out the lotus mass too. 



> mshaeffer WOW that looks great!!!!


Thanks Mike! Your tank is looking sharp too!! 




> bharada I love your stellatas! After an initial growth spurt mine stunted to the point where I got rid of them all, narrow and broadleaf.


Thanks Bill! Its really hard to believe that I started with just one stem of the broadleaf and its done so well. The narrow keeps hanging in there too...especially with the nasty water in this area. 



> timr looks great i like the new look, the only thing (and it's one of the hardest) is to get more blend with the stems in the back. It looks a little like a farm.


Thanks. Yeah, I know it looks a bit "too" manicured and "too" organized, but I figure I'd try this look for a bit. Kind of reminds me of my mom's garden back at home. 



> scolley Absolutely awesome 'dawgger! That tank is one of the highlights of this board IMO! An example for us all to strive for!


Thanks Steve...you're new layout is amazing as well! Maybe one of these days I'll take a shot at a tank your size!



> andyg All I can say is WOW!!!


Thanks Andy!


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

I totally agree with Buck, your green lotus is absolutely delightfully yummy !


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

One of these days we're gonna get you to a GWAPA meeting already.  The tank looks great man!

If I may brave a suggestion, you might play with the red balance to tone it down a bit. It would appear you are a fan of the GE9325K bulbs.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

Those lotus plants are just unbelievable! Great work! (any insider info on them we should know??)


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Reminds me of one of James Hoftiezer's creations!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Amber, Troy...the green lotus (still unknown) is a really interesting plant. I never thought you can just snip a stem and replant and a bulb will form, but it does that...doesn't melt or anything. Its another one of those that I started with 2 meager plants, and then BOOM stems shoot to the surface. I just clip the stem and replant. I'll see if I can take some shots of what the root mass (odd looking bulb) looks like to help with an ID. 



> grandmasterofpool One of these days we're gonna get you to a GWAPA meeting already. The tank looks great man!


I'm going to try to make it to a meeting soon...I promice...the one that was way out in Marland last month was too far from me. With college football season underway see if you guys can push it to a Sunday afternoon. :icon_bigg 



> John P. Reminds me of one of James Hoftiezer's creations!


Wow, thanks for the complement John!!!! Now that guy is really talented!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Georgiadawgger said:


> I'm going to try to make it to a meeting soon...I promice...the one that was way out in Marland last month was too far from me. With college football season underway see if you guys can push it to a Sunday afternoon. :icon_bigg


Not many of us could make Sundays. I know there are a couple of us hardcore regulars that have church activities every Sunday. This month's meeting is in Maryland too, near Columbia. If $$ is an issue post something on the GWAPA forum looking for carpoolers and I'll bet you could bum a ride with someone.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

*October 23 2005*

Ah, so much has happened...a lot of moving and shifting around. 

So I put back in an old chunk of driftwood (boy am I glad I never heard back from someone that wanted to buy it). Surrounded it with the tiger lotus (loti??). Also moved the unknown nymphea behind it (maybe its N. pedicillata??). 

Put some watersprite in again from the junk tank as a back filler on the left. Minimized the P. stellata broadleaf stand and hacked them up. In front of them is a nice stand of Bacopa sp. 'araguaia'...really cool looking leaves with the rust color and red veination. 

I'm trying to salvage a few sprigs of Hygrophila balsamica which is making a miraculous comeback despite completely melting into mush after I got them. 

The hairgrass is gone...just collected too much debris and I was getting tired of it. So the E. trianda carpet comes back in full force again...so easy to grow and replant. 

The L. aromatica stand is really starting to explode and so has the L. cardinalis in front of them...I thought I purchased "regular" L. cardinalis, but these aren't getting any taller. 

Any comments suggestions appreciated. Oh, I've included a picture of the monster reactor that's getting me 50+ ppm Co2 at 3 bubbles per 10 seconds. It's got a decent view of the input where the flow is from "top-side" and creates a vortex inside the chamber.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I like that look a whole lot better ! 

I must be getting blind because as hard as I stare at that photo GD I just cant find the wood ! It must be a small piece... :icon_bigg Hey what plant is that in the front left corner thats kind of wysteria looking ?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Buck said:


> I like that look a whole lot better !
> 
> I must be getting blind because as hard as I stare at that photo GD I just cant find the wood ! It must be a small piece... :icon_bigg Hey what plant is that in the front left corner thats kind of wysteria looking ?



Thanks Buck. Hehe...the wood is completely surrounded by the tiger lotus. I think there are about 10 or so plants surrounding it  Its basically a hiding place for the shrimp. 

The plant in the left corner is Hygrophila balsamica...in front of that is one pretty nice Ericaulon cinereum. That Hygro is really wicked looking once it's fully grown. The plants that GMOP sent me were giants and they grew upright rather than at that annoying prostrate angle that H. difformis grows at.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Hygrophila balsamica ?? Its a pretty wild looking plant...I could see trying that in the future, thanks for the info. 
All your plants look very healthy ... you got it growin' sweet GD ! roud:


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

What regulator do you have? It looks like an Azoo


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

trckrunrmike said:


> What regulator do you have? It looks like an Azoo


Yup...its an Azoo...I suppose you can tell since it fits to the "side" of the cylinder rather than in front. 

Thanks Buck!! Let me see if one or two of the stems grow out pretty nice and they're yours. I've been meaning to send you some of the green Nymphea too.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Tank is looking really good, is that dwarf lobelia on the right?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Tank is looking really good, is that dwarf lobelia on the right?


Thanks John. I'm not really sure...I bought them at my LFS and they weren't marked as dwarf. I was kind of hoping they were the regular sized. Since my tank is so tall I was hoping for a bit more height as a midground plant (I suppose I should be careful for what I wish for!).


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah some height in plants could be usefull in a tall tank, keep working on it your doing good so far.


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

looks cool, i really like the center with the lotus!! is your aromatica a green variety?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Your tank's looking good there GD.  I'm glad to see some of the balsamica is bouncing back for you. 



> is your aromatica a green variety?


His aromatica is the high nitrate variety. :tongue: 



> Also moved the unknown nymphea behind it (maybe its N. pedicillata??)


My vote would be Nymphoides sp. "Taiwan". If you have the Kassellman book it's in the back.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> Your tank's looking good there GD.  I'm glad to see some of the balsamica is bouncing back for you.
> 
> 
> His aromatica is the high nitrate variety. :tongue:
> ...



Thanks Tim. 

GMOP: DUDE!!! That's it!! I remember seeing the name at Aquarium center, but couldn't remember it to save my life! Cheers! I'm hoping the H. balsamica comes back in full force! 

Yeah, the aromatica is barely purple under the leaves...however my phosphates are jacked up to around 5.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Ed!
I see you are getting the swing of that camera 

How long have you had the EC? Nice!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> Very nice Ed!
> I see you are getting the swing of that camera
> 
> How long have you had the EC? Nice!


Thanks Craig. That one little EC has been hanging around for the past couple months. I did get 4 of them from Charlie a while back, but three of them melted  I'm hoping this one will split--such a cool looking plant!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

GD said:


> Let me see if one or two of the stems grow out pretty nice and they're yours. I've been meaning to send you some of the green Nymphea too.


Well you are definately a man of your word Ed, thanks for the stems ! I had to do a lot of searching to find the last thread on your tank here man.
I hate to see a nice tank like this get buried 7 pages back in the threads...LMAO ! Any newer photos ?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Buck said:


> Well you are definately a man of your word Ed, thanks for the stems ! I had to do a lot of searching to find the last thread on your tank here man.
> I hate to see a nice tank like this get buried 7 pages back in the threads...LMAO ! Any newer photos ?



 I'm gonna try to get some pics up this weekend...with the new inhabitants who finally decided to eat.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

*December 17 Update*

The new inhabitants are in now. There's actually 6 of them in there, but the pigeon blood has decided to wither away to nothing...I suppose it wont make it any longer, too bad for him/her. 

The other five are still a bit skiddish, but are eating bloodworms now. I'm trying to get then to eat some other stuff too, but having difficulty convincing them that bloodworms can't be their only diet. sheesh :icon_roll The cories act as a pack of vacuum cleaners and are fun to watch...very playful.

Got rid of my foreground pretty much--no more Elatine trianda. Most of the plants are adjusting well to 86-88 degrees but since I've had to lower my nitrates considerably the plants are adjusting a tad bit. The H. balsamica on the left has exploded and I actually put in three small stems of H. difformis as a comparison. I really have minimized the L. aromatica stand and pushed the L. cardinalis to the middle too so there would be enough room to clean the gravel, etc. 

So what do you think about the new look?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Tremendous growth there George, is that flourite regular or flourite red? Btw, what kind of lotus is that? I have one, but the leaves are a lighter red ... any idea what species?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm suprised that the plants are doing so well in such warm temps. By the way Ed...you have impecable taste in plants.


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

beautiful tank........nice discus....:thumbsup:


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

> Tremendous growth there George, is that flourite regular or flourite red? Btw, what kind of lotus is that? I have one, but the leaves are a lighter red ... any idea what species?


Thanks John. Actually, the name's Ed  Its regulator fluorite. I was a bit hesitant on adding some cories since I've heard they don't like the sharp edges of fluorite, but mine are doing just fine. I think I have a lot of "dust" fluorite that gives it more of a sandy consistency...and the frequent deep-vacuuming keeps the softer grains up top between my water changes (2x a week now). I tell you I missed having them...so much fun to watch. For some reason they've become master "worm stealing" artists...they'll swim all the way up (2 feet) to the worm feeder to steal blood worms away from the discus and they've learned how to eat upside down on the surface of the water!! The big massive tiger lotus surrounds the driftwood. Then there's a green Nymphoides sp. "taiwan" that is to the back-right. 



> I'm suprised that the plants are doing so well in such warm temps. By the way Ed...you have impecable taste in plants.


Yeah, I was too...The L. aromatica is getting hit pretty hard...much smaller leaves. But the H. balsamica has literally exploded...hence the left-side centerpiece plant. The tree-trunks provide a nice hiding place when the new fish get the crap scared out of them by me. Yeah, I was just noticing that half my plants are one-way-or-another from you  I'm thinking of what to use to replace the Polygonum...just doesn't seem to fit in there anymore since I have such an open foreground (or lack thereof). 



> beautiful tank........nice discus....


Thanks!! I'm hoping I can counter all the arguments that "juvenile discus can't be grown out in a planted tank"...well, they're not babies, but between 3.5 to 4 inches. Being fed frozen bloodworms in the AM before work (they can see in the dark!!), freeze dried bloodworms mixed with some flake and Tetra Color Bits twice in the afternoon via autofeeder, and bloodworms and color bits until they look like they're about to pop in the evening. 

Water changes on Sunday and Wed. By wednesday my NO3 climbs from 10 (tap water) to 20-ish. PO4 stays light blue (have no clue, but I know my tap water is high). No algae issues YET!! Micro dosing daily via liquidoser. The interesting thing is my pearling has subsided quite a bit since I jacked up the temperature and lowered the nitrates (no additional beside the tap water). They still pearl, but I'm wondering if the heat has somewhat altered the plants' metabolism.


----------



## JED (Nov 10, 2005)

Beautiful tank Ed. Quality all around. It's really nice to see these pics and know how the cuttings are supposed to look when done right. Thanks again!:thumbsup:


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

I dunno.
I think Ed is a real jerk for posting these beautiful pictures that force me to wonder why so many of the exact same plants look like crap in my setup! 
I know - but patience is a virtue I just don't have!
Beautiful fish to go with your beautiful plants.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

JED said:


> Beautiful tank Ed. Quality all around. It's really nice to see these pics and know how the cuttings are supposed to look when done right. Thanks again!:thumbsup:


Thanks Jeremy, your tank will be crankin' soon too! 



eds said:


> I dunno.
> I think Ed is a real jerk for posting these beautiful pictures that force me to wonder why so many of the exact same plants look like crap in my setup!
> I know - but patience is a virtue I just don't have!
> Beautiful fish to go with your beautiful plants.


Thanks Ed!  You are right patience is so hard to learn!! I think when I first started out I swore my plants wouldn't grow...pretty soon you'll be doing weekly trimmings! Now its a waiting game for the fish to grow!!


----------



## dharris (Nov 23, 2005)

Very nice aquarium! What is the fish list?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

dharris said:


> Very nice aquarium! What is the fish list?


Thanks! I've got 5 new discus: 1 blue cobalt, 1 blue diamond, 2 red turquoise, 1 snakeskin. 9 Sterbai cories and 5 cardinal tetras. Plus a zillion cherry shrimp poking at leftovers.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

hey them plants look super nice Ed !
I love the center of your tank. The lotus and Nymphoides sp. "taiwan" combo work so well together. I see you have some lil' downoies started in the left front corner...thats another neat plant. What a mix you have growing in there and its nice to see that the water temps are not holding you back. 
The discus really look nice in that tank and have good coloring, you must be spoiling them with that feed routine. 

Hey in that second photo...is that some of the "zillion" cherry shrimp I see in the background that you mentioned ?  

Looking good man...after seeing the stems you sent me I had to see some updated photos and Im glad I asked ! Now all I hope is that I can get them to grow as nice as yours are. I have had one balsimica stem just melt to piece's and have one that is barely hanging in there and one that is looking promising, my fingers are crossed for at least one to take off.
I aint helping much though, I just had a blast of algae in the last 3 days and opened up the cabinet to find a CO2 bottle reading "0" across the board...what an idiot ! 

Great pics Ed, thanks for sharing them .


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Buck said:


> hey them plants look super nice Ed !
> I love the center of your tank. The lotus and Nymphoides sp. "taiwan" combo work so well together. I see you have some lil' downoies started in the left front corner...thats another neat plant. What a mix you have growing in there and its nice to see that the water temps are not holding you back.
> The discus really look nice in that tank and have good coloring, you must be spoiling them with that feed routine.
> 
> ...



Thanks Buck!! Yup, those are a bunch of cherry shrimp swimming through the water snatching blood worms...so the streaks are majority worms, but a few shrimp that are bold enough to litteraly snatch some food for themselves. I've stopped feeding them extra supplements at night since the discus can see so well in the dark they gobble up everything...and what's leftover the cories hoover up.  

Ahhh, the ol' balsamica melting. I swear its a really wierd plant that requires a settling period. I was about to give up on it when I first got some from Aaron a while back...I think I mentioned my own melting incident in a previous post in this thread. All the plants you see are from one leaf!!! Seriously...one leaf survived and sprouted roots. That leaf turned into a tree trunk! lol!! If it melts to nothing or if the algae is bad and you have to chunk it I'll send you some more. 

Those downois really slowed down with the temperature hike...but they're hanging in there. I started with four and they doubled when the water was cooler, but I suppose they're adjusting too. 

Sorry to hear 'bout the gas...were you expecting it to run empty? Since I shut down my 29g (which you have the remainder of what was in there ), I now have a "backup" cylinder for when this one kicks. 

Thanks buddy!

edit: just for $hitz and giggles...here's the "cherry tree" aka the H. balsamica stand on the left: I swear those shrimp have a death wish...or the discus just don't care


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> Sorry to hear 'bout the gas...were you expecting it to run empty?


I had a slow leak somewhere Im sure, it should have gone another 3 months on that fill. I usually average about 7 months on a 5lb bottle in my 75G. 

*Shrimp Dinners ?*
Im kinda surprised that your shrimps do not get pestered by the Discus, even though they are still a bit small. You may find that your shrimp numbers may reduce drastically in the future. I really miss having some shrimp in the tank...they are great cleaners and a blast to watch. 

_*mental note to myself*_---- Ditch the shrimp-eatin' Angels ! :hihi: 

Hey could you do me (us) a favor... 
Your balsamica is some of the nicest I have seen Ed and we could use a nice photo or two (entire plant for reference) to add to the Plant Listing. 

We are looking to expand and your plants are beautiful quality as well as your photos ! ----> http://www.plantedtank.net/plants.html


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Buck said:


> Hey could you do me (us) a favor...
> Your balsamica is some of the nicest I have seen Ed and we could use a nice photo or two (entire plant for reference) to add to the Plant Listing.
> 
> We are looking to expand and your plants are beautiful quality as well as your photos ! ----> http://www.plantedtank.net/plants.html



No problem  I've got a bunch of pictures sitting around of Elatine trianda, Ericolaun, Pologonym "kawdoashfodihfad--spelling?", the Nymphoides "taiwan" and others. Let me know when you guys are getting ready to update the plant profiles and I'll send them your way. Cheers!


----------



## vince+carrie (Dec 9, 2005)

This is the first time I've seen this tank and I think you've done a very good job of combining discus with stem plants. In particular the way the colors of the plants complements the colors of the discus is really nice.


----------



## qoperator (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey man how are those Discus doing? Got an update for us?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

*Feb 12 Update*

Alright, so its been a while since an update and things have calmed down a bit at work...the tank obviously shows signs of "aquascaping" neglect. 

I've weeded out the majority of the species in there and will do a hack job on the H. balsamica which has pretty much taken over the tank. I'm still managing to keep the tiger lotus under relative control. The Nymphoides 'taiwan' needs a trim...in a few hours today. 

The fish are doing well...growing ever since I got them...they'll only eat Tetra color bits, frozen bloodworms and frozen brine shrimp...some flakes when it comes out the autofeeder. 

The blue cobalt and the snake skin are two females...definitely and the blue diamond is a male. I think the red turq is a male too, but hasn't had a chance to attempt a spawn. I swear the blue cobalt is a slut. Every water change she lays eggs...while the snakeskin has tried three times too. For some reason the male will come over and fertilize them and then its a mass feeding frenzy when the rest of the fish come in and peck them all away. 

I've got some giant vals on their way to go on the left back corner...should break up the monotony a bit. The Ludwigia 'green' and 'rubin' are still hanging in there on the right.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

I really like the new look. The color contrasts are very soft and easy to look at. And, of course, your discus are great. The plumbing reminds me of the hours I spent playing Metroid when I was a kid.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Each time I look at your tank, the plants always look healthy!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Man, thats a zero algae tank, Ed. Your plants are flourishing. Nice and clean without the clutter of too many species.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Ed, you want some Val nana when you give up on the giant val? How about a Kliner barr sword?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

unirdna said:


> I really like the new look. The color contrasts are very soft and easy to look at. And, of course, your discus are great. The plumbing reminds me of the hours I spent playing Metroid when I was a kid.


Thanks!  Yeah, the extractor is the crazy plumbing...I had to take an old eheim outflow tube and cram it into the extractor's tubing connector part...the ribbed tubing just wasn't cutting it. 



Jdinh04 said:


> Each time I look at your tank, the plants always look healthy!


Appreciate it John!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

unirdna said:


> I really like the new look. The color contrasts are very soft and easy to look at. And, of course, your discus are great. The plumbing reminds me of the hours I spent playing Metroid when I was a kid.


Thanks!  Yeah, the extractor is the crazy plumbing...I had to take an old eheim outflow tube and cram it into the extractor's tubing connector part...the ribbed tubing just wasn't cutting it. 



Jdinh04 said:


> Each time I look at your tank, the plants always look healthy!


Appreciate it John! 



Betowess said:


> Man, thats a zero algae tank, Ed. Your plants are flourishing. Nice and clean without the clutter of too many species.


Thanks! Its kind of a blessing/unfortunate that I had to get rid of so many other plants I actually liked...the temperature was simply melting them. I'm happy with the look so far...although I just realized the main shot of the tank almost looks symmetrical!! 



SCMurphy said:


> Ed, you want some Val nana when you give up on the giant val? How about a Kliner barr sword?


I may take you up on that offer! Thanks! I'll see how the vals do...if it becomes too tedious I may have to resort to something else later down the road!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

vince+carrie said:


> This is the first time I've seen this tank and I think you've done a very good job of combining discus with stem plants. In particular the way the colors of the plants complements the colors of the discus is really nice.


Thanks! It's been quite a challenge, but I think I'm getting the hang of the fish...the plants were one thing, but the fish definitely opened up a whole new can of worms...the good thing is the feeding regimen is providing just enough waste to keep the nitrates manageable.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

*Update May 14, 2006*

I don't think I've posted a pic since I moved to the new place...not much has changed but the arrangement of the plants. I just got back from dropping the woman off at the airport so swung by Aquarium Center and picked up a few sprigs of C. spiralis (not in the picture). I need to make room for them so I'm also posting in the swap n shop...

Just 3 pictures...oh, and I'm actually managing to grow BOTH vals and sags together (no signs of allelopathic competition). Although I am doing 2x week 60% water changes so that may allow both to persist.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

*August  24, 2006*

Major changes. I tried some new driftwood, but grew tired of it. Also decided to try completely different plants...still somewhat of a monoculture, but its simple to maintain. I actually don't know what the center piece plants are, possibly another hygro species? 

Some pics of the fish too...the red and blue are getting bigger and the small blue turq is in hiding...camera shy


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Yo Ed...It isn't September yet!!! Don't rush it !!!!
Your discus look absolutely beautiful. You know I read somewhere to do a 50/50 mix of beefheart and garlic? I never knew discus love garlic. 
The changes your tank has gone though are extreme, and all beautiful. Keep up the greay work!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Love the simple beauty of your design.

very nice looking discus you have there too.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> Yo Ed...It isn't September yet!!! Don't rush it !!!!
> Your discus look absolutely beautiful. You know I read somewhere to do a 50/50 mix of beefheart and garlic? I never knew discus love garlic.
> The changes your tank has gone though are extreme, and all beautiful. Keep up the greay work!


hehe...its been a long day...long week!! Thanks for the complements! 

I've cut down on the beefheart/garlic and they're getting a staple of bloodworms, beefheart and tetra bits. Cheers!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Nightshop said:


> Love the simple beauty of your design.
> 
> very nice looking discus you have there too.


Thanks for the complement! Yeah, simple is so much easier to take care of and less stress (for me)


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking good as always Ed. The center plant is indeed a Hygrophila. Hygrophila corymbosa 'compacta' to be specific. Sooo...football season hasn't started yet. We going to see you at the GWAPA meeting Saturday already?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Georgiadawgger said:


> Thanks!  Yeah, the extractor is the crazy plumbing...I had to take an old eheim outflow tube and cram it into the extractor's tubing connector part...the ribbed tubing just wasn't cutting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate it John!


Hey Ed,
Looking great!
I have been trying to get an surface skimmer (extractor) to work without developing an airlock. Looks like you have the same Hagen/Fluval type. What cannister is it hooked upto? I see you did some creative plumbing with the Eheim outflow. I think my XP3 has too much umph but I'm trying out different things before I go to plan C. Thanks! bob


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Hey Ed,
> Looking great!
> I have been trying to get an surface skimmer (extractor) to work without developing an airlock. Looks like you have the same Hagen/Fluval type. What cannister is it hooked upto? I see you did some creative plumbing with the Eheim outflow. I think my XP3 has too much umph but I'm trying out different things before I go to plan C. Thanks! bob



Hey Bob, I'm using the curved outflow from my 2213. You may be able to find a spare part from someone on the board or from bigals or something. Its the same fluval/hagen skimmer...the eheim tube fits perfect in the spot where the ribbed tubing used to go. 

As far as the powerful suction, that's one reason why I'm using the 2213 rather than my 2026 with the skimmer. Have you tried breaking every other tooth off the skimmer part? I found out a while back that the capillary action gets too strong with all the teeth.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

*Update May 13, 2007*

Its been awhile and the tank suffered from some serious neglect due to the job and getting engaged (and already having to assist with planning...). The Lobelia has turned into a nice carpet...seems to work better as far as "depth" since the tank is so darn deep. Tried smaller plants but they got too scraggly. Somehow some Hygro got tossed in there and is sprouting inbetween the Lobelia for a nice effect. The taiwan moss has gone nuts and I may have to trim and get rid of a good chunk soon. 

Anyway, catch up with you all shortly! Cheers!


----------



## sherry (Mar 4, 2004)

nice. I've never seen moss look so lush and healthy and I love the scape and envy those discus!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

I liked your old dutch style, but this natural look is very nice, as well. So, is the back left plant H. angustifolia? Or C. spiralis maybe? You Taiwan moss looks great. As I am a novice "grower" of the stuff, would you please share your water params - I'd be grateful .

** - and are you using H. polysperma as a foreground plant  ? That's intrepid.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

I reallllllllly loved the health of your red plants... the lotus, aromatica, etc. You really have a knack for them. But I love this new layout too..it's very complimentary to the discus and adds a neat sense of depth!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

sherry said:


> nice. I've never seen moss look so lush and healthy and I love the scape and envy those discus!


Thanks! I was actually amazed at the tank when I finally found some time to clean it up! 



unirdna said:


> I liked your old dutch style, but this natural look is very nice, as well. So, is the back left plant H. angustifolia? Or C. spiralis maybe? You Taiwan moss looks great. As I am a novice "grower" of the stuff, would you please share your water params - I'd be grateful .
> 
> ** - and are you using H. polysperma as a foreground plant  ? That's intrepid.


Yeah, the old dutch style was much easier with the Harlequin rasboras..with the higher temps I had to compromise...then a new job and all my time went away..The Taiwan moss just sort of exploded! I should have a good chunk to get rid of so send me your address via pm and I'll send it your way. Water parameters: 30 ppm NO3, 5+ ppm PO4, 30+ ppm CO2, 82-ish degrees. 

I couldn't remember the name of H. angustifolia. And I believe the center plants are H. corymbosa. 



Jessica said:


> I reallllllllly loved the health of your red plants... the lotus, aromatica, etc. You really have a knack for them. But I love this new layout too..it's very complimentary to the discus and adds a neat sense of depth!


Yeah, the reds were great...its too bad they never recovered well after the temperature hike with the new inhabitants! :icon_mrgr


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Dawg!!! You have always had awsome tanks bud! Lovin the discus in this one..roud:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I like this one a lot. The Lobelia is killer. Is that short form? Must be. I prefer a slightly natural look to Dutch style and this one is el natural!


----------

